# IBS and mononucleosis



## NightShade1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello everyone I was wondering if any of you had mononucleosis before having IBS?After i got out of the mononucleosis like a few weeks after i get this abdominal pain which last all the day, it get worse if i sit, it get better if i lay down or walk or do exercise... sometimes i have diarrea i didnt have any of these things BEFORE the mononucleosis... all came AFTER it... My doctor told me i might have IBS anyways i have been with this for like 2 years...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sometimes people are diagnosed after some sort of crisis/super stressor either physical or emotional.... And Mono could be considered a stressor on one's body.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

I actually have read that mononucleosis can cause IBS. The theory behind this is the virus causes changes or mutation in the auto immune. The auto immune attacks the endocronic system causing IBS symptoms. Read this one in a medical journal last week, but you are the only confirmed case I know of. Before this I thought it only hypothetical.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sick2much can give us a link to that article please?


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

BQ said:


> Sick2much can give us a link to that article please?


Sure, will take me a few hours. Found in a medical database off of a google search and disregarded since it didn't apply to my condition. Will post when I find it again.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

BQ said:


> Sick2much can give us a link to that article please?


Here is part of it so farhttp://www.glandularfever.info/You can also go to WebMD and look up spleen and it will give you more. I will keep looking for that article


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C4334.htmlhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronic_fatigue_syndromehttp://www.glandularfever.me.uk/glandular_fever/http://www.irritablebowelsyndrome.net.au/causes.htmlhttp://www.ei-resource.org/articles/articles-discussing-multiple-conditions/infection:-bacterial,-fungal-%11-including-mycoplasma-%11-viral,-and-chronic-health-problems/ THIS ONE IS GUILTY BY ASSOCIATION. IBS, Fibromyalgia, and CFS ARE CLOSELY RELATED WITH SAME TRIGGERS.Still looking, I hacked a back door last week in to a journal from 1998. It said that a great portion of IBS is believed to mainly be after a viral infection, Mononucleosis was present at some point with most particpants. yadyadyada. It is believed that the autoimmune becomes overactive as the spleen becomes enlarged, the emptying spleen with T-Cells and antibodies dumps, gets in the intestines, overgrowth of bacteria.Will keep looking for that damn PDF FILE. This is going to drive me nuts!!!!


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

OH FRAG IT!!!! I was searching spleenic flexure disorder when I cam across the article. Was trying to keep from going in the ER and thought I would occupy my mind by researching more. OH this will drive me insane! I'll tell ya what BQ, next attack, especially now that I belong to a support group that can use the information, I will go through it again.+


----------



## Gizmo12 (Jan 12, 2012)

This is only anecdotal, but I can tell you my entire system--gut, brain, sleep pattern, etc--was completely disrupted by a bout of mono in 1997. It can ignite any kind of disorder you can imagine, IBS included.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for looking sick!







Like I said.. ANY trauma to the body or mind has been known to trigger any number of chronic illness.. IBS included. I think more research needs to be done.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

Gizmo12 said:


> This is only anecdotal, but I can tell you my entire system--gut, brain, sleep pattern, etc--was completely disrupted by a bout of mono in 1997. It can ignite any kind of disorder you can imagine, IBS included.


This really applies to anybody and not just you Gizmo. If posting for help you must consider a lot of things. You should write in ALL previous conditions that could be related, don't post a cold. Female and male reproductive organs can have problems that simulate pains and cramps. Anti-biotics can cuase problems or cure certain IBS contitions. Being overweight puts pressure on the intestines. Being underweight can allow a narrow chest cavity for a hiatal hernia to enter further. Stuff like this lets the rest of the board know if your IBS is a symptom of another illness or like mine and others a condition in and of itself. How long have you had it? what progression did it take? Albeit Mono is a great start, what other health conditions do you have, have you been tested for bacteria like pyloril. What is the sanitary conditions where you live? Have you had parasites before? Google image bristol stool chart then tell others how many BM'S and what type per day. BQ has alot of info, I have a lot of info, hell every long term sufferer has alot of info. The problem is IBS is blanket statement that DR's use like COPD. It could mean something like they think it is in your head to you have a serious life long illness for which we have no answer. So the more information you give the board the less general and more precise info you can get back. Me, I am looking for people in the extreme severe stages, and IBS as a condition in the beginning stages. Been busting my ass now for years trying to find causes and cures. Mono affects the edocronic system which is your glandular system to include saliva and intestinal. As BQ stated a lot of simple stressers can give IBS symptoms. Journals are highly important. I know when your suffering its hard to want to write down things, but if you don't you can suffer even longer. If you can't give your doctor exact and precise information he will in return give you generalized advise.Yes, as with any infection or virus it will affect your whole system. My question to that is what where you like before the mono what percentage of life have gotten back? What were your BM's like before and now? Has your diet changed? Has your exercise and or activity level changed? Have you been checked for vitamin deficiencies? Does your stool have blood? If you are having intestinal pain where is it coming from? Do you vomit a lot? Do you have a soar throat a lot? How about a burning chest pain? Does your breathe smell? The above is just a beginning to get answers for yourself from the internet and others.







I hope this helps you on your road to recovery


----------

